# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  قائمه تجهيز شنطه الحج (هالمره للرجال)

## Al_Dloo3aa

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
(ربنا تقبل منا انك انت السميع العليم)
بما انه نزل موضوع بقاءمه شنطه الحج للنساء وبناءا على طلب الكثيرات لمعرفه تجهيزات الرجال حبيت انزل هالموضوع طمعا للاجر وفي افاده الكثير من الاخوات 
قاءمه الرجال مشابهه الى حد كبير بقاءمه النساء مع وجود بعض الاختلافات البسيطه جدا
الملابس1-اثواب بعدد الايام (الكنادير)
2-غيارات داخليه شورت +وزار +فانيله بعدد الايام
3-قحافي واغتر طبعا للاستعمال في المطار وباقي الايام عندما لا يكون الرجل محرما
4-نعال +(خف للاحرام )او الزنوبه
5-الاحرام ومرات الحمله توفره
كتيب الادعيه +القران+سياده صلاه
6-فيتامين سي +الكمامات
7-حقيبه لوضع الفلوس والموبايل الخ
8-حزام لتثبيت الاحرام (انا اشوفه مهم خصوصا اللي فيه اجيوب )
9-موبايل صغير وخفيف وبسيط بدون كميرا وعدم جلب الموبايل الغالي حتى يسهل حمله وضمانا لعدم الضياع والسرقه+الجرج (الشاحن)
10-لا مانع من حمل الساعه والنظاره الطبيه او الشمسيه
الادوات الصحيه
1-مشط+شامبو +صابون+مقص+موس للحلاقه سوف يحتاج اليه عند التحلل
2فوط الاستحمام[
3-فرشاه ومعجون
4-معقم لليدين
5- اكياس لوضع الملابس المتسخه 
6- كيس لوضع النعال عند دخول الحرم
7-حبوب بندول+لصقات للجروح
8-كفر خفيف
اشياء اخرى
1- كتاب يشرح أحكام الحج
2- مصحف شريف
3- كتاب الأذكار حصن المسلم
4- نوتة صغيرة وقلم
5- كيس صغير لوضع الحصى لرمي الجمرات
واللي عندها اي شي تبغي اتزيده يزاها الله خيررررررررررر
لا تنسون تدعولي بالتوفيق والخير 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## pink 7

جزااااج الله خير اختي الكريمه ...

----------


## أم بوعوف..

جزاج الله خيرا

----------


## حوورية

مشكورة شي جميل

----------


## Al_Dloo3aa

up up up

للافاده

----------


## hashasy

جزاك الله خير أختي وبنى الله لك قصرا في الجنة.

----------


## جوهرة111

انا عندي زياده ممكن





ادعولي فالحج

----------


## أشواق333

جزاك الله خير أختي وبنى الله لك قصرا في الجنة

----------


## أم شماء

> جزااااج الله خير اختي الكريمه ...

----------

